
Ask HN: Should I start a business in 2020? - athesyn
What are the reasons for&#x2F;against starting a new startup in 2020?
======
Blozvez
The main reason is the post-pandemic period. There are many spheres where old
members became insolvent and now you can enter it without the huge capital. Of
course, it is necessary to be competent and to work with all modern soft
solutions, CRM systems, analytic apps ad so on. You can read here
[https://www.smartdatacollective.com/deciphering-value-
points...](https://www.smartdatacollective.com/deciphering-value-points-of-
salesforce-einstein-analytics-with-big-data/) about one of the really usable
variants that can help you. Good luck with this.

------
yogesch
Yes.

This is probably a time witnessing the start of radical and lasting shifts. If
you have a view on which ways certain markets will evolve in the future, and a
solid proposition, and you can stomach the risk, yes you should.

This ^^ argument also applies in general. It is just that the present time is
potentially the nascent stage of many lasting paradigm shifts.

------
chewz
For: There is going to be a lot of second order post-epidemic/recession
disruptions in all possible areas. So if you are lucky, you can find a
profitable niche with potential for rapid expansion. It is actually better
moment for starting new business then pre-pandemic.

Against: Risk, liquidity mostly..

